# Trail riding tips?



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Could you clarify a little bit? 

Are you interested in trail etiquette, things/situations to watch for, things to bring with you? 

Is this a small group ride, large group, hacking out in pairs, alone?
What is the experience level of the riders and horses? 
Is it an hour, two, four all day?
Groomed trails or bush riding?

All of those things will affect the advice people will give.


----------



## Thunderlove (Jul 23, 2015)

Small group ride.
Advanced to beginner.
One hour.
Bush riding.

Thanks!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I would recommend a few things:

1. Make sure you trust your horse or that the horse is at least steady.
2. Tell someone you aren't riding with where the group will be, if possible
3. Stay together
4. Keep a close eye on the trail and the other horses (to prevent accidents).
5. You might want to bring some basic first aid stuff for people and horses (Neosporin, Bandaids, etc.) but that's a preference.
6. If you get in a sticky situation, it's often good to trust your horse (as long as they aren't freakazoid).

There's plenty more advice others can give, but that's what's off the top of my head. Have fun!


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

I get pretty picky anymore so forgive me if this is more info than you wanted.

Your lead horse and rider should both be been-there-done-that, the horse should be calm, confident and listens well to instruction from the rider, who will thoughtfully and surefootedly go over through or past anything the rider aims them at. It keeps the rest of the string in good energy (ideally this is how all of the horses and riders would be, but is not usually the case). If you have a couple of horse-riders that fit the bill, then you can put one in front and one in the rear and switch out positions throughout the ride. 

I have been on some rides where a person (or more than one) will state that their horse “needs” to be in the lead. This sends up red flags all over for me, I ride as far away from them as I can get, here is why.

The phrase “needs to be” tells me that the horse is in charge and the rider can’t control their horse otherwise. That is precisely the horse-rider combo that I would not want in the lead.

I have a trail horse who "likes" to be in the lead, but will settle in where ever I tell him we are riding.

Things to do in preparation: 

I like to know about how long the ride will be (mileage and time), what kind of terrain and footing we will encounter. Weather. NO LIGHTNING. 

Who is going on the ride? 

There is one lady I sometimes ride with that has what I call a hot seat. The horses aren’t bad horses with other riders, but somehow she has a way of making any horse she is on turn into a jiggy lunatic. She is not a bad rider, she just has a personal energy that appears to cause a chain reaction. Every ride I have ever been on with her, there has been an issue. She is able to control her horse, but the effect her hot seat has on other people’s horses is the problem. If I had a dollar for every person who said to me “I don’t know what happened, Ranger etc, has never acted like that before, I don’t know what got into him.” Next ride the lady isn’t there and the horses are all back to normal.

Another consideration regarding who you are riding with; I prefer to go out and ride trails at walk-trot-canter. I like riding difficult terrain. Some people do not. They just want to walk and relax. If some in the group want to go to a trot or canter, it can make other people very uncomfortable. Good to know and discuss ahead of time so maybe at some point the group who wants to move out can split off and do their own thing and the others can still enjoy their ride too.

Safety. 

If something was to happen to either a horse or rider it helps to have a basic plan in place. Will your cell phones still work (keep your phone on you not on the horse) so that you can call for help? Someone should know approximately where you are going and for how long. Is there someone with basic understanding of first aid along (like how to assess if it is okay for someone to get up after a fall). Bring a halter and lead rope.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Have a sharp knife and some paracord to make emergency repairs, bug spray, water bottle, hat, sunscreen, bandanna, first aid kit. You are just going to be gone for an hour, so I am thinking not a lot in the way of supplies are needed.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

In addition to everything else, keep yours eyes one the trees and ground. If your definition of bush riding is the same as mine, then you need to stay vigilant about both tricky footing, downed branches, birds that will take flight, ect. If you're in private property or otherwise a no hunting area keep an eye out for tree stands and other hunter shelters. Hunter like to jump the fence at the back of my trainers property and set up tree stands. We actually caught one of them in action when we we're out on a ride once.

Even if it's a easy ride, keep your eyes open.


----------



## EquiiAlex (Sep 28, 2013)

Make sure the horse knows a one rein stop.

It's also good to carry saddle bags, with a water bottle and a snack if you get hungry. 

Happy trails


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Any trail I go on I carry a bottle of water, a snack, a multi-tool knife, my cell phone, and a hoof pick. 

Any longer trail ride I add: windbreaker, small 1st aid kit for people, another one for horses, and a basic repair kit (baling twine, duct tape etc).

I'm not that experienced a trail rider but I'm an experienced back country hiker, and what I know from hiking is, you can carry your emergency kits unopened except for band aids and chapstick, with you all over the world, but the first time you go down the trail with a greenhorn, you'll use everything.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Well an hour ride is not what I really call a trail ride, and others have already covered pretty much things to have and do on a group hacking out ride, and how to keep such a group ride safe as possible, by always riding to the level of the least experienced rider or horse

Since we live in easy hauling distance of mountains, trail rides to me mean day rides , at least, in wilderness, thus I carry stuff there is no need for, on short rides out.
Thus, while I ride alone in cell phone covered areas, I don't ride alone in mountains, plus, I don't shoot, so like to have hubby along-just in case!
First the saddle- for serious trail riding, you need both a back cinch, done up, and a breast collar. Saddle should have nice long strings, so you can tie on saddle bags, a coat and a slicker, plus I also like pommel bags, so a camera is handy. I carry a spare hoof boot, even when horses are shod, as I have in the past, needed to ride back 10 miles or more, on three shoes and over rocky ground
I carry an extra lead shank and some rawhide lacing, something to drink, lunch and first aid stuff, like vet wrap and bandaids.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

When you push aside a big tree branch, don't release it into the face of the person or the horse behind you.
Be prepared that the person in front of you might not remember this rule.

Duck before the tree branch hits you in the head. 

If you misjudge a tight space with a "knee banger," push against the tree very hard and it will often push your horse far enough away to keep your knee safe from hitting the tree. 

Going down a steep hill, don't keep your reins too loose. If your horse stumbles badly you may need to try to help him get his head up so he doesn't go butt over teakettle down the hill. 

Let your horse inspect obstacles such as big logs before trying to step over them so he can judge the height. 

Be aware that when horses paw in water or deep sand they may be thinking of laying down in it.

Give yourself enough room when passing so you don't sweep another rider off their horse.

Always make sure the footing is safe for the speed you are going. 

The most common way for riders to break their leg is by getting kicked by the horse being ridden in front of them. 

If you canter or gallop, watch out for the rocks and dirt clods the horse in front will be sending your way. It's fun but don't smile too big - you might lose your front teeth.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

You say you're working at an equine center. Are the trail rides a part of your working assignments? Are you expected to lead the ride for clients, or is it just for your own fun?


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

gottatrot said:


> Duck before the tree branch hits you in the head.


Now that I wear a helmet I have found it very handy to just put my head down and the branch just hits the helmet or slides over.

Before using helmets I knew I was going to loose some hair. LOL Curly hair tangles around EVERYTHING.... so that branch coming back? Yep


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

The number one rule for our trail riding club is that the trail chosen will be at a level that the most inexperience horse and/or rider can successfully complete. 


Others have offered great suggestions for a short one hour ride. The only thing I'll add is to pay attention to the weather and watch the skies---being caught out in a downpour isn't fun!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Smilie said:


> keep such a group ride safe as possible, by always riding to the level of the least experienced rider or horse


 If you are leading the group, NEVER allow some of the more experienced riders (or those who think they are) to take off at speed leaving the rest of the group behind.
I might suggest if there is a lack of experience in the leadership group, that you all go out together for some practice.
I love trail riding but you do need to be on your toes.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I have been on group rides, enough, that I avoid them in most cases, esp as I don't have to ride in big groups
Too many wreaks and near wreaks!
In one case, on a group club ride, parents sent their child out, alone, staying in camp. We were riding along a wet cut line, down to a river. and I marveled as to the lack of bugs. Well, soon as that sun came out, it was as if a dinner bell had been rung, with the horses going nuts, tied up fro lunch break, so we decided to ride back.
That is when idiot riders come out in force-galloping back, totally un concerned about that child on a horse he could not control. . Several of us, on broke horses, had to block that horse from galloping back though the willows, going back slower then we would have liked!
I do give loose rein, going down very steep trails, but I also ride with a bridge, so can easily check my horse, if needed, have him pause,check his speed, re -direct his path, ect.Crossing a river, esp one that is fast flowing, don't look down, but keep eyes focused on opposite bank
I agree that these types of rides need to have rules.Do not allow horses to race home.
If going through thick trees, it helps to have a horse that is very light to a neck rein, and also moves off your leg, will allow you to check him, while you lift a branch, ect. If all horses in the group are not well broke, don't ride trails like that.
never ride up the rear end of the horse ahead, and keep safe spacing
Avoid constantly schooling your horse> I.ve ridden in group rides where someone constantly circled their horse, or rode off tot he side, then came loping back, up setting many of the other horses


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

We always have the rule that nobody can get ahead of the trail boss to prevent a mass panic back to the trailers if the weather turns nasty. If one rider wants to quit before the ride is complete, another experienced rider will accompany him back to camp. Safety must be the number 1 concern when trail riding!


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Prairie said:


> The number one rule for our trail riding club is that the trail chosen will be at a level that the most inexperience horse and/or rider can successfully complete.


In the many times I've trail ridden I've seen three major accidents resulting in human broken bones. Every single time it was the most inexperienced rider getting hurt and it was always on a more advanced trail that other riders wanted to ride.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

That's really sad @jenkat86! These newbies are the ones who will have to fight to keep trails open to horses in the future as more people want access to them too for walking, bikes, and motorized vehicles, eventually trying to push the horses out. I became an EMT just because of the injuries I've seen on the trail----at least I can stabilize the patient until the paramedics arrive or we can get the patient to a place for them to pick him up.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Prairie said:


> The number one rule for our trail riding club is that the trail chosen will be at a level that the most inexperience horse and/or rider can successfully complete.



I would have to disagree. 

People need to be pushed out of their comfort zone as it seems some people dont have drive to try and better themselves or try something new.

Not to be pushed majorly out of their comfort zone but a notch or 2. Put them on an experienced horse and go down a trail that will challenge them a bit.

The only broken bone I have experienced was on a flat boring trail. Gal fell off for basically no reason off of a very short horse. I dont think she was paying attention being it was a ho hum type of trail. Her horse startled when it saw a deer and off she went.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

I doubt that you are riding in the boondocks where cell phones are useless and dangerous wildlife and footing are the norm. Intentionally putting a newbie in a precarious position so he will be challenge could cost him his life! Also a newbie can be an inexperienced horse who needs wet saddle blankets to learn his job----he needs to learn how to negotiate easier trails while balancing a rider before being challenged!
As an EMY, I'm not real crazy about using my medical skills because someone didn't use common sense and challenged a beginner. 


On the trails we ride, even us with years of experience can easily be challenged when life goes south! These are not groomed trails close to civilization and medical help.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

What we have done in the past when there are vastly different preferences and skills, is to take a look at the maps and agree before starting out to split up the group at some point. 

At an agreed upon fork, near a more difficult trail, we split off into two groups and agree to a meeting point later. 

That way no one gets pushed too hard, everyone gets to go at a pace/difficulty they enjoy and it makes for a nice ride for everyone by the end of the day. 

For those who like to do some more adventurous riding, when they are with the main group, they need to stay at the pace of the beginners in the group and help keep things safe. 

It's a compromise.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

Exactly, which is why we make a loop back to camp so those who wish to quit can without inconveniencing anybody. That stop at camp is great for the long distance riders to make a quick potty break and replenish water bottles.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

ChitChatChet said:


> I would have to disagree.
> 
> People need to be pushed out of their comfort zone as it seems some people dont have drive to try and better themselves or try something new.
> 
> ...


Depends on the size of the group. If you have 50 riders you don't want to challenge anyone, just to many people to keep your eyes on. If your group is say 4 riders with only one being inexperienced and the 3 agree to watch out and help the 4th, then yes if the inexperienced rider agrees. Pulling one out of their comfort zone is good so long as the rider doesn't start to panic because of it, that's nothing but a train wreck.

FYI, I wouldn't go with more than a 2:1 ratio of inexperienced to experienced rider. You can't effectively watch and help more than two people and even two can be difficult at times. Best scenario is to sandwich the novice between two experienced riders.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

Sandwiching a novice (whether it's rider or horse) between 2 experienced riders on reliable friendly horses is exactly what our trail club does. I sure appreciated this when our mare was green and we were newbies to this club. Although I've ridden for years and am experienced, it was a good introduction for the mare to her new job. ( She's a rescue with a long history of abuse and had been a broodmare for over 10 years). I also made a couple of new good friends that I still ride with years later.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

ChitChatChet said:


> People need to be pushed out of their comfort zone as it seems some people dont have drive to try and better themselves or try something new.
> Not to be pushed majorly out of their comfort zone but a notch or 2. Put them on an experienced horse and go down a trail that will challenge them a bit.
> .


Not meaning to cause an issue but... 
I do not believe it is the job of a trail ride leader to push any rider or horse out of their comfort zone. It is the responsibility of the leader to get the group down the trail and back with as little drama as possible...and hopefully with pleasant memories.
I would not appreciate someone deciding what my comfort level should be and offering tips to move me along. Sound advice has always been appreciated when it applies to a certain situation. That's one of the reasons I hang out here. And I have received excellent advice from friends, so I am not anti-advice by any means.
Get out there and enjoy the ride...at whatever level you are. :cowboy:


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

:iagree:

When anyone tells me I need to get out of my comfort zone, I pray I am smart enough by now to back away slowly until it's safe to turn and run. 

Every horribly traumatic experience that I have voluntarily entered into has been preceded by someone assuming that about me.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

I’m riding out today with a person I have never met. Don’t know her or her horse. She is a neighbor of my Sister in Law. My 12 yo daughter and my 13 yo (beginner) niece is coming with us. 

We are going to take it easy and see how it goes. I certainly am not going to look to push this lady into riding the way my daughter and I ride and I think it would be dangerous certainly for my niece as this will be her first real trail ride (not on a rent-a-horse by the hour) ever. 

Maybe I am old and crotchety enough now that I feel secure in essentially telling even a pushy instructor (in a nice sort of way), I’ll do it when I am darn well good and ready and not a moment before. 

It is a confidence preserving measure not to mention a physical one. I don’t like it when it is done to me, so I am certainly not going to do it to someone else.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Reiningcatsanddogs...regarding your quote,,,“You spend your whole life with horses and just about the time you think you have them figured out, a horse comes along that tells you otherwise.” –quote from my very wizened trainer 


Ain't that the truth!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Darrin said:


> Depends on the size of the group. If you have 50 riders you don't want to challenge anyone, just to many people to keep your eyes on. If your group is say 4 riders with only one being inexperienced and the 3 agree to watch out and help the 4th, then yes if the inexperienced rider agrees. Pulling one out of their comfort zone is good so long as the rider doesn't start to panic because of it, that's nothing but a train wreck.
> 
> FYI, I wouldn't go with more than a 2:1 ratio of inexperienced to experienced rider. You can't effectively watch and help more than two people and even two can be difficult at times. Best scenario is to sandwich the novice between two experienced riders.


That's not often a luxury to be had. Yes. It would be ideal but not possible.

Instead horses personalities are match with riders.

Its the way its done on the dude rides I have worked.

The ratio is more like 5:1


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Dude rides are typically for profit so of course they'll minimize the paid riders as much as possible. Also a good number if not all riders are on string horses that you can trust to put their nose on the tail in front of them and follow. Dude rides are not at all similar to a whole bunch of riders getting together with their own horses and going down the trail together.


----------

